# El Norte VS El Sur !!!



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

cada cual tiene lo suyo, pero yo me quedo con el sur aunque igual me faltaría conocer mejor las regiones


----------



## Ciaraccatto (Oct 10, 2005)

*No aguantan nada......*

Jajajajajaja Vamos, no es para tanto; lo de Vladimiro y Abimael lo puse de relleno, mas bien quize decir que entre los dos llenaban las primeras planas de nuestros diarios, noticieros, tabloides etc. ya que con la Laguna de Tingo nomas, tenemos para todo el norte, jajajajajajaja :bash: :bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Va! nosotros te estabamos vacilando no más.


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

mi voto es para EL SUR....por 2 motivos, numero uno porque odio la playa y el calor...(prefiero ir a una piscina para un chapuzon)....y segundo porque definitivamente en arquitectura geografia e historia el SUR se lleva de encuentro al norte....el sur tiene Cusco y Machu Picchu y encierra practicamente toda la historia del Peru en sus tierras y eso es lo que hace algo famoso al Peru a nivel mundial....osea.. creo que el Peru sin el sur no seria Peru.


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

muy bonito el norte por siacaso, me parece alucinante las fotos...iria a sus playas pero con un buen protector y nada que me meteria al agua...(odio esa arenita que se te pega al cuerpo), pero se ve muy bien.......pero de cualquier modo....el Sur me parece en terminos generales mucho mas y por eso se lleva mi voto  PEACE.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

UsPaOrKo said:


> mi voto es para EL SUR....por 2 motivos, numero uno porque odio la playa y el calor...(prefiero ir a una piscina para un chapuzon)....y segundo porque definitivamente en arquitectura geografia e historia el SUR se lleva de encuentro al norte....el sur tiene *Cusco y Machu Picchu y encierra practicamente toda la historia del Peru en sus tierras * y eso es lo que hace algo famoso al Peru a nivel mundial....osea.. creo que el Peru sin el sur no seria Peru.


Por dios y donde dejas a Chavín, la madre de la cultura andina, los Moches y sus ciudades de barro, Cajamarca, lugar donde se dió el gran choque de dos culturas, etc, etc, es decir cada región ha jugado un rol importante a lo largo de nuestra historia.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bueno el Perù sin Norte tampoco es Perù. Esos del sur siempre son medios raros, jaja.


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

Bajopontino..jamas los deje de lado, pero si tenemos que hacer una preferencia, en terminos generales la cultura del sur, la inca,...es la mas gloriosa y conocida mundialmente y la que ha dado al Peru ese toque de pais milenario a los ojos del mundo. Son grandes culturas las que mencionas, y merecen todo el aprecio (ojala algun dia se las valorize mas) pero si hay que elegir no puede haber punto de comparacion entre la cultura chavin o moche y chavin de huantar, con Cusco los incas y lugares como Machu Picchu o Choquequirao(esta ultima inclusive me parece mas impresionante que Machu Picchu una vez y la desentierren todas)

hay que ser objetivos pues Bajopontino y cuando se trata de elejir entre 2, hay que serlo....toda mi apreciacion para el norte y su cultura...pero por 3era vez...el sur se lo lleva de encuentro.

PEACE


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Bueno el Perù sin Norte tampoco es Perù. Esos del sur siempre son medios raros, jaja.


ja..si eso me han dicho


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

UsPaOrKo said:


> Bajopontino..jamas los deje de lado, pero si tenemos que hacer una preferencia, en terminos generales la cultura del sur, la inca,...es la mas gloriosa y conocida mundialmente y la que ha dado al Peru ese toque de pais milenario a los ojos del mundo. Son grandes culturas las que mencionas, y merecen todo el aprecio (ojala algun dia se las valorize mas) pero si hay que elegir no puede haber punto de comparacion entre la cultura chavin o moche y chavin de huantar, con Cusco los incas y lugares como Machu Picchu o Choquequirao(esta ultima inclusive me parece mas impresionante que Machu Picchu una vez y la desentierren todas)
> 
> hay que ser objetivos pues Bajopontino y cuando se trata de elejir entre 2, hay que serlo....toda mi apreciacion para el norte y su cultura...pero por 3era vez...el sur se lo lleva de encuentro.
> 
> PEACE


Nadie está criticando tu elección, pues yo también prefiero el sur, simplemente me referi a tu comentario que decia, que el sur encierra practicamente toda la historia del Perú, pues allí sí que estás equivocado, además los Incas fueron el resumen de todas las culturas predecesoras, en fin, dejémoslo allí. Yo sigo votando por el Sur.


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Nadie está criticando tu elección, pues yo también prefiero el sur, simplemente me referi a tu comentario que decia, que el sur encierra practicamente toda la historia del Perú, pues allí sí que estás equivocado, además los Incas fueron el resumen de todas las culturas predecesoras, en fin, dejémoslo allí. Yo sigo votando por el Sur.


y lo sigo pensando, sigo pensando que encierra casi toda la historia,....CASI, que no es lo mismo que COMPLETAMENTE TODA....como dice el dicho no hay palabra mal dicha sino mal interpretada....RELAX...jeje.... 

PD: que rapido hacen los "Reply" aqui, ni bien escribo algo ya me estan respondiendo...a esto si que le llamo eficiencia


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lambayeque es el segundo lugar para el turismo arqueologico, no? Entonces el norte tambien sea como sea mete su empujon.


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

Chalaco, sera el segundo en TURISMO ARQUEOLOGICO,...todo lo que tu quieras, pero en turismo en general (incluyendo el arqueologico) las cifras del sur son astronomicamente superiores a las del norte.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

A VER EL NORTE TIENE LOS RESTOS ARQUEOLÓGICOS DE KUELAP...
CHAN CHAN,BATAN GRANDE EL SEÑOR DE SIPÁN,LAS PIRÁMIDES DE TÚCUME,
PARAMONGA,HUARAZ ES ESPECTACULAR EN PAISAJES LA COMIDA ES EXQUISITA Y DELICIOSA,LAS PLAYAS DEL NORTE LAS MEJORES DEL PAÍS,MÁNCORA,PUNTA SAL ETC,ETC....LA MARINERA ES NORTEÑA,EL TONDERO TAMBIÉN LO ES,LOS VALLES MÁS PRODUCTIVOS EN EL PERÚ AGRICULTURALMENTE ESÁN EN EL NORTE LA GENTE ES MUCHO MÁS ALEGRE Y MENOS DESCONFIADA...ASÍ QUE CUAL ES TU CAU CAU...
EL PERÚ NO PODRIA SER PERÚ SIN EL NORTE NI EL SUR EMPATE PARA MI SE COMPLEMENTÁN PERFECTAMENTE...


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

que es eso de "cual es tu cau cau".??...controlate si?....pareces gallito de pelea y aqui nadie esta peleando...segundo, para ti sera empate pero si te percatas aqui no hay ninguna opcion que diga "ambos" sino o uno u otro ok???.....y por ultimo es mi opinion, te molesta?? pues que pena, asi que el unico cau cau que me voy a comer es el que acabo de cocinar, ese es mi cau cau.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El norte es el norte, donde están las mujeres mas bellas del Perú, donde en el sur no pasa nada con sus mujeres. 
En conclusión todo rincon del País es bonito.

Arriba el Norte!!!!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

felipe25 said:


> El norte es el norte, donde están las mujeres mas bellas del Perú, *donde en el sur no pasa nada con sus mujeres*.
> En conclusión todo rincon del País es bonito.
> 
> Arriba el Norte!!!!!


y a este pata que le pasa .... :sleepy: :sleepy: 
bajale al regionalismo


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las ciudades del sur son mas limpias??? Quizas el Cusco y Arequipa, pero PUNO??? En fin...hay peruanos cochinos en todas partes...y muchos desafortunadamente...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

tranquilas ninhas, les recuerdo, en especial a los nuevos, que este foro esta moderado.....uspaorko: para evitar mal interpretaciones , se postea explicitamente

definitivamente la historia del Peru esta regada en todo nuestro territorio, con fantasticas construcciones dejadas por nuestros antepasados, muy increibles por cierto, cada cual con un altisimo grado de detallismo y precision...... 

el gesto de tirarse flores y restar a otro habla de por si de uno mismo.........para mi todo el pais es tan hermoso y concurrido turisticamente, y lejos de sus fronteras se habla de todas sus bondades........


mas bien, sus posts estan empezando a caer al vacio........cuidado con los duelos personales que no deseo baneados.........

otra cosa: bajense la dosis de regionalismo, y usen por lo menos el cerebelo antes de postear (varios de aqui saben que estas palabras les cae preciso)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> y a este pata que le pasa .... :sleepy: :sleepy:
> bajale al regionalismo


Sí, bájenle al regionalismo, que Lima es el Perú.


----------



## Ciaraccatto (Oct 10, 2005)

*Hablemos claro.....*

Lo que dice Uspaorko es enteramente cierto, los extrangeros (no latinos) vienen exclusivamente a conocer Macchu-Picchu, olvidense de AQP y Lima, lo colonial a un yankee o europeo no le impresiona mucho; AQP tiene aires italianos y Lima rememoranzas españolas, ellos viene a ver los vestigios indigenas, los muy conocedores (pocos) viene a ver la Lineas de Nazca, y una minúscula parte a Chan-Chan.
Daniel Enrique, Las playas norteñas si son las mejores, pero sus valles no son los mas producctivos, ahi te diste manija.... Solo en AQP producimos mas leche que en el Perú júnto! eso habla de la productividad de nuestros valles, en el Cusco tambien hay valles productivos.
Es cierto que en el norte son mas alegres, eso no les quita lo "desconfiados" la desconfianza no deviene de la ubicasion geografica; la alegria támpoco, por si....Es la manera como uno expresa su alegria es lo que si es consustantivo a la geografia (mayormente) ahi tienes a los caribeños! yo tambien lo he notado, y concuerdo con los chilenos es eso; es la idiosincrasia de los que provienen de paises "bananeros" (será que estamos mas cércanos al cono sur) con decirles que hasta la salsa y demases se me hacen muy chabacanos, asi que mi cau-cau son los huevos (desovados ya..) del pescado, que en AQP los comemos en caldo, muy rico por cierto.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ciaraccatto said:


> Lo que dice Uspaorko es enteramente cierto, los extrangeros (no latinos) vienen exclusivamente a conocer Macchu-Picchu, olvidense de AQP y Lima, lo colonial a un yankee o europeo no le impresiona mucho; AQP tiene aires italianos y Lima rememoranzas españolas, ellos viene a ver los vestigios indigenas, los muy conocedores (pocos) viene a ver la Lineas de Nazca, y una minúscula parte a Chan-Chan.
> Daniel Enrique, Las playas norteñas si son las mejores, pero sus valles no son los mas producctivos, ahi te diste manija.... Solo en AQP producimos mas leche que en el Perú júnto! eso habla de la productividad de nuestros valles, en el Cusco tambien hay valles productivos.
> Es cierto que en el norte son mas alegres, eso no les quita lo "desconfiados" la desconfianza no deviene de la ubicasion geografica; la alegria támpoco, por si....Es la manera como uno expresa su alegria es lo que si es consustantivo a la geografia (mayormente) ahi tienes a los caribeños! yo tambien lo he notado, y *concuerdo con los chilenos es eso; es la idiosincrasia de los que provienen de paises "bananeros" (será que estamos mas cércanos al cono sur)* con decirles que hasta la salsa y demases se me hacen muy chabacanos, asi que mi cau-cau son los huevos (desovados ya..) del pescado, que en AQP los comemos en caldo, muy rico por cierto.


 Sin comentarios *-_- *


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> y a este pata que le pasa .... :sleepy: :sleepy:
> bajale al regionalismo


No es que sea regionalista, estoy diciendo la verdad pues choche..


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

sorry perooo..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :hilarious


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

bueno, yo no entiendo, osea....lo unico que hice fue decir para cual iba mi voto (el SUR) y el porque (porque considero que encierra mas historia y lugares turisticos que el norte), PUNTO! y de ahi salieron los REGIONALISTAS a pegar el grito al cielo!....aqui pidieron que uno vote y yo vote...ahora si no les gustan mis motivos que culpa tengo yo????....no he insultado a nadie!.....y por ultimo , tambien el que creo este foro debio percatarse que habria cierta friccion al respecto, no?....porque yo no soy regionalista ya vemos que hay otros que SI LO SON.

PD: el segundo lugar mas conocido del Peru despues de Macchu Picchu, por experiencia propia y por lo que veo son "las lineas de Nazca" tanto asi que es el segundo y unico atractivo turistico (aparte de Macchu Picchu) que esta nominado a ser una de las nuevas maravillas del mundo http://www.n7w.com .....y para variar que creen??? TAMBIEN ESTA EN EL SUR!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero nadie se está refiriendo a ti, tranquilo brother.


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

estoy tranquilo...estoy tranquilo..... :sleepy:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La mejor arquitectura colonial tambien está en el Sur, la piedra labrada se luce en diferentes pueblos.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Amor y Paz.


----------



## Ciaraccatto (Oct 10, 2005)

*Estan tranquis?*

Y no lo digo por "tranca" = choborra :cheers: 
Lo digo de tranquilos, jejejejejeje
Bueno, esto ya estaba pareciendo el norte contra el sur de la guerra de la sesecion norteamericana.
Hay algo que me atrae del norte, la santeria..... Que hay de cierto de esos chamanes que beben pocimas y ven diablos y alucinaciones etc. Es cierto?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En realidad nunca llegue a votar, ni por el norte ni por el sur.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ciaraccatto said:


> Y no lo digo por "tranca" = choborra :cheers:
> Lo digo de tranquilos, jejejejejeje
> Bueno, esto ya estaba pareciendo el norte contra el sur de la guerra de la sesecion norteamericana.
> Hay algo que me atrae del norte, la santeria..... Que hay de cierto de esos chamanes que beben pocimas y ven diablos y alucinaciones etc. Es cierto?


Los chamanes hay en todas partes, en Costa sierra y selva.


----------



## Ciaraccatto (Oct 10, 2005)

*Animaté*

A los que votan por el sur les damos tres tickets (todo pagado) al Colca!!
:jk: :jk: :jk: :bash:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

jajajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo voté, donde paso a cobrar


----------



## Ciaraccatto (Oct 10, 2005)

*Hummmmm....*



El Bajopontino said:


> Los chamanes hay en todas partes, en Costa sierra y selva.


 Untonces AQP nesta "mas alla" de las ubicasiones geograficas.... Nunca oí hablar de chamanes por acá, es más, hay historias de aparecidos y cosas asi, pero de santeria? ñoquis! tampoco se oye.....
Pero gracias, ya tengo una idea mas clara de los chamanes eh?
:bash: :bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que no hay en Arequipay!!!, no creo, debe haber.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ciaracato cuantos años tienes ah ???? pero la verdad


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

este foro esta demas, es decir....hay una completa diferencia entre el sur y el norte....pero si hay que escoger uno definitivamente el sur...osea...es como comparar roma con Santiago de Chile....Santiago quizas sea mas moderna y con habitantes (mas de 5 millones a comparacion de Roma que apenas pasa los 3) pero en terminos generales por historia , importancia , monumentos arqueologicos y todo lo que significa para el mundo Roma se la lleva de encuentro.
y lo digo porque se hizo un foro comparando las 2 ciudades....Roma le dio al final como a hijo a Santiago.

PD: esta votacion es muy desigual para mi.....no hay que ser un erudito para saber que el norte no tiene opcion en esta votacion


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

UsPaOrKo said:


> este foro esta demas, es decir....hay una completa diferencia entre el sur y el norte....pero si hay que escoger uno definitivamente el sur...osea...es como comparar roma con Santiago de Chile....Santiago quizas sea mas moderna y con habitantes (mas de 5 millones a comparacion de Roma que apenas pasa los 3) pero en terminos generales por historia , importancia , monumentos arqueologicos y todo lo que significa para el mundo Roma se la lleva de encuentro.
> y lo digo porque se hizo un foro comparando las 2 ciudades....Roma le dio al final como a hijo a Santiago.
> 
> *PD: esta votacion es muy desigual para mi.....no hay que ser un erudito para saber que el norte no tiene opcion en esta votacion*


jaja que ,alo eres el norte tambien es bonito  pero el sur es MEJOR , noe mentira era broma creo que cada zona tiene su encanto.....


----------

